# Cuantas horas durará este led encendido con 2 baterías D



## svartahrid (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenas, hace un momento he modificado una linterna de esas gordas que usan dos baterías de 1.5v tipo D, de las gruesas. Le quité el bombillo incandescente y en su lugar le puse un led blanco ultra brilloso de 10mm. No alumbra demasiado dado que de por sí el led es de 3.2V, y yo le estoy alimentando con sólo 3V, pero me da la luz justa que necsito para maniobrar por mi cuarto cuando ya he apagado la luz y necesito dormir. Viendo lo enormes que son las pilas, y que son duracell con duralock, las cuales mantienen la carga incluso durante 10 años, me he preguntado como cuántas horas de luz podría dar la linterna. Es posible saberlo ? Las pilas son nuevas y el led es de 3.2v y 20ma. 

 No es un post importante, simple curiosidad.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2013)

Si mas no me equivoco las pilas tipo D alcalinas son capaces de entregar 1.5V a 15Ah


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 31, 2013)

15Ah? se me hace demasiado para una pila D... De todos modos aqui esta una hoja de datos similar, a 500mA la pila dura unas 18 horas, asi que a 20mA deberia durar 450h aproximadamente

http://www.professional.duracell.com/en/product-datasheets
http://www.professional.duracell.com/downloads/datasheets/product/Procell/Procell_D_MN1300.pdf


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2013)

Chico3001 Ja! me decis que 15 Ah es mucho y las hojas de datos de esas pilas rondan ese valor


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nop.. anda por los 3.5Ah


----------



## opamp (Mar 31, 2013)

Una cosa es la capacidad de la pila de sólo 3V ( 2 X 1.5V ) y otra condición  si el led (3.2V) se iluminará cuando baje el V de la pila aunque todavía tenga capacidad acumulada.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 1, 2013)

yo uso las pilas recargables de 1.2V en el control remoto,pero no duran porque el control tiene un limite de tension que es 2V,asi es que cuando bajo de 2V chau control remoto no anda.Sabemos que si necesitamos 3.2V y tenemos 3V podemos usar ese aparato por un tiempo,pero cuando la pila llega mas bajo que la tension minima con la que funciona el aparato se apaga.


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2013)

La caida de tension inicial de las pilas alcalinas es mucho peor que las de litio asi que es un poco dificil contestar a la pregunta, habria que ver hasta que tension tenes una iluminacion mas o menos aceptable. Fuera de eso, como ya se ha dicho mas de una vez en el foro, un LED se alimenta en forma confiable con corriente, y no con tension.


----------

